# Have UK will written while in Cyprus



## Transcend (Dec 25, 2015)

I will soon need to have a UK will written, and I am wondering how others have gone about this.

I assume it is not possible to use a Cyprus solicitor, and it would appear that short of visiting the UK, a UK-based online service would be the only option. I intend also to appoint UK-based executors.

To be clear, I am resident in Cyprus but have retained my England and Wales tax domicile. I have no assets in Cyprus and therefore my estate will be subject to UK inheritance tax laws.

Many thanks.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

We used a UK company called Willpower for both our UK and Cypriot wills, although we did this in the UK we discussed with them all our requirements via Skype, the wills posted to us, signed, witnessed and returned to them. At our request they now store our wills for a cost of £25/year. I am aware they also have agents here in Cyprus, contact details are on their web site; Willpower - Welcome.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Transcend said:


> I have no assets in Cyprus and therefore my estate will be subject to UK inheritance tax laws.


As you have no assets in Cyprus there is no point you making a Will.

But of course you will need a Will for your estate in the UK. This can be drawn up by a British solicitor.

Regards,


----------



## Transcend (Dec 25, 2015)

JonandGaynor said:


> We used a UK company called Willpower for both our UK and Cypriot wills, although we did this in the UK we discussed with them all our requirements via Skype, the wills posted to us, signed, witnessed and returned to them. At our request they now store our wills for a cost of £25/year. I am aware they also have agents here in Cyprus, contact details are on their web site; Willpower - Welcome.


Many thanks JonandGaynor. This is the sort of reply I was hoping for. There must be many UK expats (not just in Cyprus) who are in the same position as me. I shall explore the website link you gave me and make contact with the company.


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Marion Carter is UK solicitor and works here in Cyprus.

It is preferrable to have a WIll in all countries that yoiu have assets. The argument that a 'Worldwide' Will covers everything is OK but if you have assets in several countries (including places like Isle of Man, Gibraltar, Jersey and Guernsey, Ireland to name a few financial centres) your beneficiaries may face a long wait to receive these assets as the 1 Will will need to first go through probate in 1 country and then be re-sealed in each other country. It's important also that the Will for each country is written in accordance with the law of that country. 

Even a vehicle or a boat is an asset that mey be subject to probate in Cyprus.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

It's worth noting that if you have a will drawn up in Cyprus and appoint a lawyer to act as the executor of your estate:

*IT'S ESSENTIAL TO AGREE THE LAWYER'S FEES AND HAVE THIS WRITTEN INTO YOUR WILL.*

Lawyers were mandated to charge according to the 'Minimum Fee Regulations for Out-of-Court Work' laid down by the Cyprus Bar Association.

Last year a successful complaint to the European Commission resulted in the minimum fee regulations being abolished and a revision to the Advocates Law.

If you do not have the agreed fees written into your will, it will allow the lawyer to charge whatever he/she thinks they can get away with.

Regards,


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

I couldn't agree more Nigel, as an absolute last resort should a lawyer be appointed as executor. Cyprus probate requires legal work. If you appoint a lawyer as executor, the legal work would almost certainly be undertaken by the lawyer who is the executor. 

The whole point of the executor is manage the estate and I never heard of any lawyer sacking themselves because they weren't doing a good job.


----------

